# My 4H kids with ABT's



## scarbelly (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is a shot of the 4H kids we teach an advanced cooking class - last week was a Mexican theme. We taught them how to use a BBQ as a smoker with the foil packets to smoke some ABT's. We get them for 3 hours and cook everything from scratch 

This one is all of them showing off their 7 layer dip



Here are the ABT's


Here are the Enchiladas



Here is the Albondigas


And here is the Pico and Guac


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 31, 2009)

really nice looking food y'all turned out.


----------



## waysideranch (Oct 31, 2009)

Awesome...................................


----------



## chefrob (Oct 31, 2009)

looks good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alx (Oct 31, 2009)

Scarbelly AWESOME!!!

I would love to have the time to do this.This is more of an suburban area and the kids like to go around telling folk about polar bears in alaska dying-while the chesapeake bay dies-KUDOS for what you are doing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks Great, The next Iron Chefs...


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 1, 2009)

We set up a program where we run one class a month for 3 hours at a time. The 4H folks have no formal program - I have talked with the folks at HQ and am shocked. We just wing it with them - tell us what you want to cook and it is so fun - this is our 6th year and it just gets better.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks fantastic!  Hat's off to the talented kids too.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks great.  I'll have what they're having.  Kudos to you for working with the kids and teaching them a thing or two about smoking!


----------



## rw willy (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for your time.  You are doing more for those kids then you can imagine.
And the food looks great.  I showed my Scout Troop  ABT's last winter.  The kids loved'em and still tell the story of how they ate a ton of HOT peppers.
Good fun.


----------



## randocammando (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 11, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 12, 2009)

The food looks awesome for sure from those kids. Now that is a good thing for the kids to learn.


----------

